# The Things They Carried



## spirituous (Sep 18, 2005)

The Things They Carried by Tim O'Brien was really great. I had to read it for an AP English class for the summer, and throughly dreaded doing so because I knew it was a war novel. Once I started reading it though, I realized it was much more than that. O'Brien's writing is fantastic and it really makes you think as well as feel. Pick it up!


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 18, 2005)

I agree that he is talented but this is only based on the first few pages of this book. I have it but I have yet to read it through. His talent is pretty obvious though. A friend of mine has been reading through many of his books. He seems to be enjoying them a lot. He would recommend them as well. You may want to check them out.
Regards,
Skylor


----------



## tagos (Sep 29, 2005)

starrwriter said:
			
		

> O'Brien is the best fiction writer from the Vietnam war. If you like his work, try "Chickenhawk" by Robert Mason, who happens to be a friend of mine.



He is?  Well, tell him from me that 'Chickenhawk' just knocked me out, particularly the ending.  I've read it several times.  

And Tim O Brien is a magnificent short story writer.


----------



## tagos (Sep 30, 2005)

There's a follow-up?  Why was I not informed.  I want butts!

Even worse - it's not available in the UK (except for £30 plus second hand).  Or in my library.  

Life really sucks.  You heard it here first folks.   :cry:


----------



## tagos (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks.  It's the international postage that kills.  i'll just have to keep my eye out in the second hand shops.


----------

